
After standoff, LA cops’ bomb disposal robot snatches man’s shotgun - johnhenry
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/cops-distract-suspect-with-helicopter-robot-sneaks-up-to-grab-gun/
======
johnhenry
I'm really glad to see that law enforcement was able to use technology to non-
lethally take down a violent criminal so that he can stand charge. (Unlike in
that other situation... [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/07/is-it-ok-
to-send-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/07/is-it-ok-to-send-a-
police-robot-to-deliver-a-bomb-to-kill-an-active-shooter/))

------
b8box
Next we'll have robots snatching wallets, you just wait.

~~~
johnhenry
And running down children! [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/security-
robot-toddler_u...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/security-robot-
toddler_us_57863670e4b03fc3ee4e8f3a)

~~~
b8box
Why in the hell is that thing 300 pounds? What is it filled with, cans of lead
paint?

